

Your Brain on Poverty: Why Poor People Seem to Make Bad Decisions - xSwag
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2013/11/your-brain-on-poverty-why-poor-people-seem-to-make-bad-decisions/281780/

======
acjohnson55
Fantastic article. It summarizes the findings of this article:
[http://www.theatlanticcities.com/jobs-and-
economy/2013/08/ho...](http://www.theatlanticcities.com/jobs-and-
economy/2013/08/how-poverty-taxes-brain/6716/), and provides an excerpt of a
compelling and self-reflective essay from someone currently struggling with
poverty, which can be read in full here: [http://killermartinis.kinja.com/why-
i-make-terrible-decision...](http://killermartinis.kinja.com/why-i-make-
terrible-decisions-or-poverty-thoughts-1450123558).

In a culture where people, some of whom have even overcome serious struggles,
muse about why people can't just pull themselves up by their bootstraps, I
find this to be a very insightful explanation. And in the Hacker News
subculture, which is inherently focused on capitalist solutions to problems
large and small, I think we need to reflect capitalism's answers for the
problem of self-perpetuating poverty.

